# Batman Begins Sequal



## AceHBK (Aug 2, 2006)

Well Batman Begins sequal will feature the Joker and the Penguin.
Rumor has it Phillip Seymour Hoffman was offered the role of the Penguin but hasnt yet confirmed.

BUT....

HEATH LEDGER has been confirmed as having the role of "The Joker".

I personally groan at this but being I have no pull in casting I will have to accept it.  I would have preferred Johnny Depp but that is IMHO.
Heath Ledger though???  Oh God.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 2, 2006)

I heard Robin Williams wanted the part of "The Joker" too.

Still looking forward to the sequal!


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Aug 2, 2006)

Why the hell do they have to do the Joker AGAIN...there are plenty of other villians to choose from..sheees..

besides no one can top Jack Nicholson as the Joker.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 2, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Why the hell do they have to do the Joker AGAIN...there are plenty of other villians to choose from..sheees..
> 
> besides no one can top Jack Nicholson as the Joker.


 
Yeah, they do that with Superman too by constantly having Lex Luthor as the villain.

yeah, Nicholson was great.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 2, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Why the hell do they have to do the Joker AGAIN...there are plenty of other villians to choose from..sheees..
> 
> besides no one can top Jack Nicholson as the Joker.


 
Well this is a different franchise from the other Batman movies.  This one has so correlation with the old one's and therefore is on it's own and everyone wants to see the joker.  With that I have no problem I am just not big on heath ledger playing him.  Seymour Phillip Hoffman as Penguin would be pretty nice.

I think the problem with Superman returns was that they continued the superman franchise.  It should have stood on its own 2 feet without using the old movies.  U run into many continuity problems doing that as we saw.

No one will be better than Jack that is agreed.


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 2, 2006)

Heath Ledger?!!!

Great!

Well, I guess that'll be ok...

Just as long as they don't call the sequal *Brokeback Batman* 

Sorry... no offense meant to anyone... I just couldn't resist that one! 

Respectfully,

Andy


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 2, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Why the hell do they have to do the Joker AGAIN...there are plenty of other villians to choose from..sheees..
> 
> besides no one can top Jack Nicholson as the Joker.


 
***SPOILER***

The end of "Batman Begins" set up the Joker as the villain for the next movie.  Lt. Gordon handed Batman a Joker playing card, found at a crime scene.

***END SPOILER***

Sure the Joker may be a bit "overdone", but he was also regarded as Batman's most formidable nemesis in the comics.  But Heath Ledger as the Joker?  Sorry...can't picture it.  I also think that Johnny Depp would be MUCH better for that role.  He excels at playing weird off-beat characters.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Aug 2, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> ***SPOILER***
> 
> The end of "Batman Begins" set up the Joker as the villain for the next movie. Lt. Gordon handed Batman a Joker playing card, found at a crime scene.
> 
> ***END SPOILER***


 
Yeah your right..I forgot about that...Batman begins was great..

I want Catwoman and BatGirl to duke it out in really TIGHT outfits...sorry could help myself.


----------



## Drac (Aug 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I would have preferred Johnny Depp but that is IMHO.
> Heath Ledger though??? Oh God.


 
You are not alone..Johnny Depp would have made a great Joker..., Heath Ledger??? The pain, the pain...


----------



## Jimi (Aug 2, 2006)

The new Batman movies will go down a different sequence/timeline etc, so what I would like to see is a hardcore intro to the Joker based on the Dark Knight Series of comics. They did a short series about the Joker called The Killing Joke and it showed him as much more sinister and violent then anyone ever has, that in itself would be a great movie, then follow that with the next Batman as he swoops in. I just love some of the Graphic Novels that were made for the Hero Fans who grew up and wanted to see a little more graphic edge to the villians. JMHO. PEACE


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> HEATH LEDGER has been confirmed as having the role of "The Joker".


 
http://darthno.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> http://darthno.ytmnd.com/


 
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 2, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> http://darthno.ytmnd.com/


 
:rofl:

LOL@ Brokeback Batman.

Hey coulda been worse coulda had James Caviezel (who is in every movie/wants to be in every movie) or worse ........Paul Walker.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 2, 2006)

MSTCND said:
			
		

> Just as long as they don't call the sequal *Brokeback Batman*
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


 
If they base it on knightfall it would be cool.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I'd rather see Robin Williams do it than even Johnny Depp.  Depp is a good character actor, but Robin Williams _defined_ the genre.  

Casting for the Penguin... hmmm... obese mobster....  James Ganolfini?  

and Caesar Romero was the best Joker, sorry Mr. Nicholson.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 2, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Caesar Romero was the best Joker, sorry Mr. Nicholson.


 
Very true...I totally forgot about him.   He did define the joker.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2006)

Well with this sequ*e*l I don't mind the Joker again but hopefully it won't be an "origin of ..." because they've done that. But chances are they'll do it. 
Tim Burton's "creation" of how the Joker came to be was very well/nicely done. 
They could redux Two-face though... sigh :miffer:... hollywood.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually, Romero and Nicholson were both Ok, but I will always see the joker the way we was in "Batman the animated series" and compare performances to that, because I think they actaully got him "right" in that series... he wasn't done correctly in ANY of the live action Batman series.​


----------



## Drac (Aug 2, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I will always see the joker the way we was in "Batman the animated series" and compare performances to that, because I think they actaully got him "right" in that series... he wasn't done correctly in ANY of the live action Batman series


 
I agree 100 per cent..The Joker in BTAS was the best..


----------



## jazkiljok (Aug 2, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Actually, Romero and Nicholson were both Ok, but I will always see the joker the way we was in "Batman the animated series" and compare performances to that, because I think they actaully got him "right" in that series... he wasn't done correctly in ANY of the live action Batman series.​



who would have been best for the role is a young tim curry circa rocky horror picture show. don't know anyone currently who could match that femme, funny, crazy psycho killer thing he had going on back then. no even depp. 

romero and nicholson were both campy but had zero edge, which is why the animated series worked so much better.

still- batman returns was the best of the lot--- so, i'll just wait to see what they come up with next.


----------



## Drac (Aug 2, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Caesar Romero was the best Joker, sorry Mr. Nicholson.


 
Years later I finally found out why he (the Joker in TV Batman) looked like he had a moustache..It seems that Caesar Romero REFUSED to shave of his mantinee idol moustache for the role..He looked the part at least, tall and thin and a great laugh..Nicholson had that touch of madness written in the role that he pulled off well..Me, I call it a draw...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 2, 2006)

I downloaded a batman fan film that had a great Joker in it.

If you have never checked any of the fan films out you should... there are some PHENOMINAL ones out there.

Look for "Batman: Dead End"

and the 2 Fan Trailers "Worlds Finest" and "Greyson"

All three are WELL worth the download.​


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 2, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I downloaded a batman fan film that had a great Joker in it.​


​ 
OK, that was a cool joker.  The crossover thing.... well.........


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 2, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> [/left]
> 
> OK, that was a cool joker.  The crossover thing.... well.........



Pulled Straight from the Dark Horse Comics.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> BUT....
> 
> HEATH LEDGER has been confirmed as having the role of "The Joker".
> 
> ...


 
I would absolutely agree, plus it would be hard to fill the shoes of a Jack Nicholson who was absolutely brilliant in the 1990 re make.  Yeah I too think having Heath Ledger as the Joker sucks.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok,

Since Batman Begins was a close, close, close correlation to Batman Year One by Frank Miller then I firmly agree that the Batman sequel should show the Joker Portrayed like "The Killing Joke".  However, The Killing Joke has absolutely nothing to do with Frank Millersarknight Returns.

I would like to see Darknight Returns brought to film, it was a great read.  Elecktra was a Miller character as well.  Too bad he wasn't the consultant for the movie before it was released.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2006)

One movie I wouldn't mind seeing is the DarkHorse Comic/DC compliation of Batman VS Predator.  Now, now 'ang on for a second it's not as hokey as it sounds. The original comic of the first match up between the two was gristly and aptly a Dark-Knight type of story. For me, it was the first time I seen people getting ripped to pieces and blood splayed everywhere in a Batman comic. 
The final battle between the two pitted each other as a test of strength. 

If done right, it'd make a neat movie. At least I think it would. The other two follow-ups were typical cliche comics. The original was a true graphic novel.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> One movie I wouldn't mind seeing is the DarkHorse Comic/DC compliation of Batman VS Predator.



Caver, watch the *Dead End* movie I posted Above.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, here is the link for "Worlds Finest"


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I downloaded a batman fan film that had a great Joker in it.
> 
> If you have never checked any of the fan films out you should... there are some PHENOMINAL ones out there.
> 
> ...


 
I saw this last year and I thought that the Joker in this was AMAZING.  He did a GREAT job!  I wanted to mention this in this post but couldn't remember how to find it again.  Thanks!

As for Batman the Animated series the joker there was good too, but then again it is a cartoon.  Mark Hamill (Luke Skywalker) was the voice of the Joker.

Nolan who directs Batman said when it came to casting The Joker he wanted someone who an actor who was not just "extraordinarily talented but fearless."  And this is Ledger?
The title of the sequal will be _The Dark Knight._
Rumor has it that the Joker is suppose to be very creepy & extreme.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Caver, watch the *Dead End* movie I posted Above.


That... was... really really awesome... well done... thanks.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 3, 2006)

The Grayson trailer was awesome!!
I really wish I could see it.  
Matter of fact how can U watch it?


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 3, 2006)

I wish the writers would just come up with something new we have not seen before.  Sure the classic villians are great, but come up with something original.  

Batman begins was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Drac (Aug 3, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> BatmanBegins was a step in the right direction.


 
Yes it was..The possibilities are endless...


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 3, 2006)

On a side note...


Do you think we will ever see a live action Superfriends movie!  Now that would be cool? (if done right).


----------



## Blindside (Aug 3, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> On a side note...
> 
> 
> Do you think we will ever see a live action Superfriends movie! Now that would be cool? (if done right).


 
Superfriends?  Are you kidding?  The teeny bopper sidekicks have got to go.  Conceptually, I don't even think an original JLA movie would work.  The classic Justice League are off the charts powerwise (Superman, Green Lantern, Flash) or really powerful (Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Martian Manhunter) or um, smart (Batman).  The only thing you could get them together for is threats that are quite literally earth-shattering, serious apocalpytic type stuff.  As a comparison, the X-men would be smoked by Superman if Xavier wasn't around.  The characters are too iconic to be easily related too and it would be almost impossible to introduce, form a group, and then offer a plausible opponent, in the time a movie permitted.

Lamont


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 3, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Superfriends? Are you kidding? The teeny bopper sidekicks have got to go.


 
Ah...c'mon!  The Wonder Twins made the cartoon _fun_:

"Wonder Twin powers...ACTIVATE!  Form of...WATER!"

Good times, good times...


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 3, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Superfriends? Are you kidding? The teeny bopper sidekicks have got to go. Conceptually, I don't even think an original JLA movie would work. The classic Justice League are off the charts powerwise (Superman, Green Lantern, Flash) or really powerful (Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Martian Manhunter) or um, smart (Batman). The only thing you could get them together for is threats that are quite literally earth-shattering, serious apocalpytic type stuff. As a comparison, the X-men would be smoked by Superman if Xavier wasn't around. The characters are too iconic to be easily related too and it would be almost impossible to introduce, form a group, and then offer a plausible opponent, in the time a movie permitted.
> 
> Lamont


 
I will always think of that SNL cartoon...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Ah...c'mon! The Wonder Twins made the cartoon _fun_:
> 
> "Wonder Twin powers...ACTIVATE! Form of...WATER!"
> 
> Good times, good times...


 
If you killed a wonder twin, would the other one be stuck in the form of water or an animal?

and why is it that when Jacen (or Jace or whatever the hell his name was) transformed into, ya know, water... he always became a "Bucket of water" and had a bucket for his sister to carry?  Wouldnt that mean he could turn into wood or metal (whichever that bucket was made from?)

Wonder Twins = Uberlame.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> The Grayson trailer was awesome!!
> I really wish I could see it.
> Matter of fact how can U watch it?


 
There is no movie.  It was shot to be a trailer AFAIK, Same with Worlds Finest.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 3, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Superfriends? Are you kidding? The teeny bopper sidekicks have got to go. Conceptually, I don't even think an original JLA movie would work. The classic Justice League are off the charts powerwise (Superman, Green Lantern, Flash) or really powerful (Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Martian Manhunter) or um, smart (Batman). The only thing you could get them together for is threats that are quite literally earth-shattering, serious apocalpytic type stuff. As a comparison, the X-men would be smoked by Superman if Xavier wasn't around. The characters are too iconic to be easily related too and it would be almost impossible to introduce, form a group, and then offer a plausible opponent, in the time a movie permitted.
> 
> Lamont


 
I don't know about a movie, but if you watch Smallville, they started a "makings of the JLA" type storyline when Aquaman showed up for an episode.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> There is no movie. It was shot to be a trailer AFAIK, Same with Worlds Finest.


 
AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was looking forward to it!!!

Damn tease.  I feel like the h.s. nerd who got 1 date with the head cheerleader.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I don't know about a movie, but if you watch Smallville, they started a "makings of the JLA" type storyline when Aquaman showed up for an episode.



Aquaman showed up as a teaser for "Mercy Reef" the smallville spinoff about aquaman.


----------



## rutherford (Aug 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Aquaman showed up as a teaser for "Mercy Reef" the smallville spinoff about aquaman.




Whoa.  I can see that being SO good, and SO cancelled after a single season.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Whoa.  I can see that being SO good, and SO cancelled after a single season.



Yep.
Last week, on Mercy reef: chicks in bikini's, and aquaman talks to a fish.

Todays episode, chicks in bikini's, and aquaman talks to a fish.

Next week on mercy reef, chicks in bikini's, and aquaman talks to a fish.


----------



## Drac (Aug 3, 2006)

Future episode: Aquaman talks to fish who swim by and remove girls bikini..EEEEYAHHH my kinda episode..


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yep.
> Last week, on Mercy reef: chicks in bikini's, and aquaman talks to a fish.
> 
> Todays episode, chicks in bikini's, and aquaman talks to a fish.
> ...


 
C'mon now... You're just being sterotypical... There's LOTS of stuff in the sea he could talk to.


----------

